
Randall Munroe visits MIT - rglovejoy
http://tech.mit.edu/V129/N60/xkcd.html
======
novum
I met Randall at his book signing a few months ago at 111 Minna in SF. What
the article says about him wanting to speak to each fan is absolutely true: as
he signed my book, I commented on his phone (some kind of Android), saying
something like "I totally had you pegged for a jailbroken iPhone guy."

We spent a few minutes (not too many; I noticed people behind me getting
antsy) discussing the relative merits of Android vs. iPhone OS. Great guy,
very friendly, and he personalized his autograph for me!

Edit: I almost forgot! The person in front of me in line turned out to be
Randall's very first girlfriend (from middle school or summer camp or
whatever). She brought him a picture of him that she had taken at the time,
and they exchanged phone numbers and made plans for dinner. Small world...

------
brk
He had to leave in time to go _manually_ put a comic online?

Seriously?

;)

~~~
psawaya
I've wondered how he does it, since I've noticed XKCD updates without fail at
midnight eastern time. He must be finishing them well before the deadline, and
have some kind of CMS publish it right on time.

~~~
brown9-2
This is the scheme he has admitted to in the past - although knowing him it is
a script and not a full-fledged CMS.

------
kn0thing
This is 24hrs too late, but I must comment that I've been consistently
impressed with Randall's commitment to his readers. We were at one event on
the book tour, the Silicon Valley stop at Anybots, until at least 2am so that
he could have healthy conversations with everyone who stuck it out in line. As
if there weren't already a ton of reasons to heart xkcd, his appreciation of
his readers is just one more attribute to add to the list.

(full disclosure: I started breadpig, which publishes the xkcd book, but
everything I've written is 100% true regardless of that fact)

------
ElliotH
Anybody got a video of this? (YouTube has videos from 2007 but not 2009)

